# About DDR bloodline



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Dear All 

I want to know how i can tell when i see the pedigree its DDR or not ? is there any titles i should follow or some features on the body ?

I would love to know 


Sultan


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You just have to research it and know the dog names and kennel names to recognize.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

You can also trace the bloodlines back to the DDR dogs--the registration numbers will say DDR. The difficulty there is that the dogs who were bred after the fall of the Berlin wall were transferred to the SV registry. But you should still be able to trace back to dogs with DDR registry numbers if you keep looking back.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Some of the kennel names that I have dome to recognize as DDR are -- Grafental, Ludwigseck, and Odland.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

6 gen. pedigree for Chases Wolfgang Heinrich Von Ryan - German shepherd dog

Here's Wolfie's pedigree. He has DDR bloodlines.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Andaka said:


> Some of the kennel names that I have dome to recognize as DDR are -- Grafental, Ludwigseck, and Odland.


I believe Haus Iris as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Sultanddr . Tell me your pedigree and I'll point out the ddr names.

In addition to the ones Andaka gave there are these haus Iris, Gleisdreieck, Riedstern, Himpel, Baruther Land , Ritterberg , Rolandsteich , Felsenschloss, Schaferliesel , Tonteichen, Poppitz, Clausberg, Wolshohle, Rudingen, Westendhohe, and others . I have tried to provide some current and some classics in this list.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all

i got full DDR i trust the pedigree i got, but i mean in my post the ceruisty to try everything about the DDR. Poppitz blood is huge dogs ?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Sultan show us the pedigree you are talking about. Do you mean curiousity?
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## SULTANDDR (Jan 31, 2011)

Carmen sorry for the misunderstanding yes i mean curiousity, as i can see in the pedigree i got haus Iris is there in the mother and the father, i love the DDR and out of the curiousity im trying to learn anything about them. When i deicde to get my third DDR will be picked carefully . and here is the pedigree . i appreciate ur help Carmen 

Zwinger vom Parchimer Land: Zucht von **** von Weltwitz und Yina vom Parchimer Land bei Working-dog.eu

Sultan


----------

